# EU long term resident ( 2003/109/EC ) - moving to Spain



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have experience/information about the above directive which allows non-EU nationals to acquire EU long term residency after 5 years continuous legal residence in a EU territory?

My specific question is how does Spain receive EU long term residents who acquired such permit in another EU country, is there a specific procedure for this, is employment/show of funds necessary, for example.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

I googled again in Spanish and have found my answer, so posting here in case it may be of help to someone in the future:

Indeed, the EU long term resident permit allows third country nationals to bypass more strict visas for Spain (e.g. work (where employer has to show they are unable to find EU person for the job, or non-lucrative residence permit with requires about 25k in funds).

The form to fill out is the Modelo de Solicitud EX-11 available here: Extranjería - Ministerio del Interior


There, you can check the box which states you are a EU long term resident in another country and are renouncing to that status in that country in order to apply with this form for the same status in Spain (sort of transferring the status). It appears that for this permit the level of funds to be shown is around 800 EUR per month, based on the original webpage I found linking to this form.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Interesting. Thank you.


----------

